# bluetooth phone pairing?



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

One of the reasons I wanted PDC was to get someone to pair my cell phone to my car. My local dealer was no help with my X3, so we do not use its bluetooth. After spending another boatload of $$$$ I hope there is someone at the PDC who can pair my phone to my latest BMW. Please note we ARE a BMW family.


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

I just did my PCD delivery yesterday. Ray Helms did the delivery on my car, and during it helped me program my Verizon Moto W755 to the system. I used it yesterday a number of times on the drive afterwards, and had no problems.

What type of phone is it?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Good luck on the pairing, but a lot depends on the phone. My old Moto V551 works great with both my BMW and my Garmin. My new Samsung hates my BMW (pairs but won't connect) and barely tolerates my Garmin after a software upgrade (no phone book, etc - just headset functionality).


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Its just a Moto Razor. Should pair OK, but I saw a post that said that PDC will not help you pair your phone. I couldn't get it paired at ED since I did not have it with me. 
I paired my wife's phone to her X3, but I think I did not download her phonebook. Anyway, she did not like the way it worked vs. a Moto T305 that clips to the sunvisor. I have to admit it was not as integrated and sort of clunky. I'm hoping the E92 system will do better if paired correctly.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

claud 3 said:


> Its just a Moto Razor. Should pair OK, but I saw a post that said that PDC will not help you pair your phone. I couldn't get it paired at ED since I did not have it with me.
> I paired my wife's phone to her X3, but I think I did not download her phonebook. Anyway, she did not like the way it worked vs. a Moto T305 that clips to the sunvisor. I have to admit it was not as integrated and sort of clunky. I'm hoping the E92 system will do better if paired correctly.


You should have no problem paring a RAZR to the E92. My RAZR worked fine in my E61 with i-drive.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Motorola RAZR paired in 30 seconds with my e92 in Germany. No problem :thumbup:

I like your excuse to do PDC! Very clever Claud


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Once properly paired, can you tell it to "call home" or any other name in your phone's phone book? This is what the wife's 07 X3 does not do.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

claud 3 said:


> Its just a Moto Razor. Should pair OK, but I saw a post that said that PDC will not help you pair your phone.


PDC paired my phone when my car was delivered February last year. It was part of the in-depth review of all the systems in the car.

GT


----------



## nlbennett (Mar 1, 2006)

*bluetooth*

I have a 2006 325I and have had trouble keeping my phone paired, I have had 2 phones, both are supposed to compatible, and I can pair the phone and it works and then the next time I get in the car it isnt working I have taken it to BMW Seaside 3 times and each time they pair it and then when I tell them it doesn't stay working they look at me like oh well, must be my phone. I have someone tell me from this site that it was a software issue and I explained that to the service manager and he just ignored me.....Can anyone help Thanks I could really use the handsfree now.


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

GeorgeT said:


> PDC paired my phone when my car was delivered February last year. It was part of the in-depth review of all the systems in the car.
> 
> GT


+1 When we did PCD in early March, Jonathan paired my RAZR. It took just a minute or so. I love having all my numbers show up in iDrive. It is so easy to use. You'll never want to be without it again.


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

nlbennett said:


> I have a 2006 325I and have had trouble keeping my phone paired, I have had 2 phones, both are supposed to compatible, and I can pair the phone and it works and then the next time I get in the car it isnt working I have taken it to BMW Seaside 3 times and each time they pair it and then when I tell them it doesn't stay working they look at me like oh well, must be my phone. I have someone tell me from this site that it was a software issue and I explained that to the service manager and he just ignored me.....Can anyone help Thanks I could really use the handsfree now.


I am having a problem right now with my bluetooth dropping at least 3-4 times this week alone. Car wouldn't even recognize another phone that had bluetooth. Wouldn't let me or him delete my phone. sort of got locked up. When this happened before, if I shut the car off and restarted all was well. Not the case this time. I have an appointment to take it in on 7/15. I will advise what they say......


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm scheduled for PCD this Friday. I have a Samsung 510 and haven't seen any info on whether it will pair or not. Checked with one dealer and it seemed to pair fine with a 5 series in that it downloaded my phone book. At another dealer it seemed to pair with a 1 series as it downloaded the phone book and I made and received a call. So, hopefully all will be well.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

claud 3 said:


> Its just a Moto Razor. Should pair OK, but I saw a post that said that PDC will not help you pair your phone. I couldn't get it paired at ED since I did not have it with me.
> I paired my wife's phone to her X3, but I think I did not download her phonebook. Anyway, she did not like the way it worked vs. a Moto T305 that clips to the sunvisor. I have to admit it was not as integrated and sort of clunky. I'm hoping the E92 system will do better if paired correctly.


If you have a ED Re-Delivery and request to have NO-Overview in order to get an earlier date, 99% of the time there will be no one to assist you as all the Product Specialists will be performing other deliveries.

Please do not request a NO-Overview on ED re-delivery if you desperately need help with some of the vehicle functions. BMWNA's website has a very good section on bluetooth with a link to compatible phones and with videos on how to pair a phone to your vehicle.

http://www.bmwusa.com/bluetooth


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I did not request "no overview" as far as I know. I really don't need the overview except for the phone pairing since I also own an 06 E90 325i (no Bluetooth) and an 07 X3 that my dealer's CA did not have a clue on how to pair my X3's phone. I paired it, but it failed to dial numbers by voice activation in the paired phone's phonebook. Dealer said that X3 bluetooth is not voice activated. Guys on X3 website say it is if phonebook is downloaded. I bought a Bluetooth speakerphone for the X3 that works like a champ. 
I'm hoping someone at the PDC can pair my Moto Razor to my 335i Coupe so I don't have to buy another Bluetooth speakerphone.
I admit that I have not owned a BMW since I sold my 1984 318i in 1987. Between that one and my 72 2002tii and our 76 2002, I came to not expect much from BMW when it came to electricals and cooling systems. Our experience with the son's 06 E90 has led us to believe that things are now different, and we are a BMW family again. I just hope there is someone that will take a few minutes with me at the PDC to resolve the phone pairing issue.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

claud 3 said:


> I did not request "no overview" as far as I know. I really don't need the overview except for the phone pairing since I also own an 06 E90 325i (no Bluetooth) and an 07 X3 that my dealer's CA did not have a clue on how to pair my X3's phone. I paired it, but it failed to dial numbers by voice activation in the paired phone's phonebook. Dealer said that X3 bluetooth is not voice activated. Guys on X3 website say it is if phonebook is downloaded. I bought a Bluetooth speakerphone for the X3 that works like a champ.
> I'm hoping someone at the PDC can pair my Moto Razor to my 335i Coupe so I don't have to buy another Bluetooth speakerphone.
> I admit that I have not owned a BMW since I sold my 1984 318i in 1987. Between that one and my 72 2002tii and our 76 2002, I came to not expect much from BMW when it came to electricals and cooling systems. Our experience with the son's 06 E90 has led us to believe that things are now different, and we are a BMW family again. I just hope there is someone that will take a few minutes with me at the PDC to resolve the phone pairing issue.


Hi claud,

Your CA requested No Overview on the reservation form. If you did not tell him to do that, you may want to give them a phone call and ask why they did. If no overview is requested, there is no Product Specialist assigned to you that day (they will have other customers).

The reason I posted that is because the ED re-deliveries here have become more and more of an issue with people requesting No-Overview and then showing up here expecting one.  We have a limited number of spots each day and since the ED customer's received an overview in Europe, they can elect to skip having a Product Specialist cover features of their vehicle with them again an come on a earlier date where we may be already at capacity. If you absolute must have someone pair your phone or any other small detail, please make sure your CA does not request "No Overview" for you as that will make that an impossibility.

It is not fair to the ones that abide by the rules and wait an extra week so that they can have time with a product specialist to ask any questions they may have.

If you indeed want someone available to help you pair a phone, send me a PM requesting that so that I can forward that to the people doing the scheduling or have your CA send them an email. If they get a cancellation on the 8/15, they may be able to slide you into that spot or look for another day that has a Product Specialist available to assist you.

Next topic: *X3 Bluetooth and Voice Dialing*

In any non iDrive vehicle, there is a different voice input system than what is in the iDrive versions.

You have to train the Non iDrive versions with the contacts you want to dial by voice (doesn't matter whether your phonebook transfers or not).

On the iDrive versions, it matches automatically what you say to what is in the phone book (phone must transfer phonebook to vehicle for this system to work).

To train or "Save" a contact for voice dialing, below are the commands:

Activate voice input
say "Save Name"
Say the name of the contact (ie.."Home")
May ask for you to repeat name
Say the number for that contact (ie... 111-222-3333)
After he repeats the number back to you say "Save"

To call a contact via voice input:

say "Dial Name"
Say the name of the contact you've already saved (ie... "Home")
Would you like to call "Home" - Say "Yes"

On both systems you can also simply dial a number:

say "Dial Number"
Read out the number you wish to dial (ie... 111-222-3333)
After it is repeated back to you correctly say "Dial"

There are also help menus built into the voice input system:

For non iDrive vehicles - say "Help" at any point
For iDrive vehicles - say "Options" at any point

Hope that helps to get your X3 working for you :thumbup:


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Jonathan. PM sent.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

claud 3 said:


> Once properly paired, can you tell it to "call home" or any other name in your phone's phone book? This is what the wife's 07 X3 does not do.


All depends.

For CCC-equipped vehicles, they have text-to-speech conversation and extended voice command capabilities (several hundred commands).

For non-CCC-equipped vehicles, there is no TTS and only very limited voice command functionality (similar to that of your X3, where you have to train the system to recognize your voice for specific commands).

Hopefully, you spec'd your vehicle to include CCC functionality.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have no idea what "CCC" is. If you mean that CCC= Idrive, then I do not need phone pairing. My $59 Moto T305 will be so much better. Hands free Bluetooth should not ever require you to take your eyes off the road. Voice commands only--anything else is antique BS.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

claud 3 said:


> I have no idea what "CCC" is..


Search is your friend



claud 3 said:


> If you mean that CCC= Idrive, .


If your car is CCC equipped it will have iDrive but of course the other way is not necessarily the case.



claud 3 said:


> then I do not need phone pairing.


Pairing will be necessary (once) regardless of anything else.



claud 3 said:


> Hands free Bluetooth should not ever require you to take your eyes off the road. Voice commands only--anything else is antique BS.


This is quite true - most car makers' systems simply are not as advanced as BMW's.


----------



## pennyeast (Jul 21, 2008)

nlbennett said:


> I have a 2006 325I and have had trouble keeping my phone paired, I have had 2 phones, both are supposed to compatible, and I can pair the phone and it works and then the next time I get in the car it isnt working I have taken it to BMW Seaside 3 times and each time they pair it and then when I tell them it doesn't stay working they look at me like oh well, must be my phone. I have someone tell me from this site that it was a software issue and I explained that to the service manager and he just ignored me.....Can anyone help Thanks I could really use the handsfree now.


Same thing happened to me with my new 335xi. I have two phones (wife's and mine) that I wanted to pair. Kept pairing them and then they would stop working. I went to the dealer and he uploaded new software to the car that fixes this bug. Now it works perfectly. Worth a shot.


----------

